# ice fishing suits



## natureboy2534 (Dec 11, 2013)

cscott711 said:


> Said the guy right before he fell through the safe ice.


My thoughts exactly. .Can never be to safe especially on the big water in my back yard.


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

On my 4th season with the red Arctic Armor suit. Great suit. Very warm and also floats. Would recommend it to anyone.

If you are going to spend the money on a new suit, get one that floats. Your life is worth a few extra bucks.


----------



## y2ba (Jan 9, 2005)

I own both the Frabill gray suit and recently purchased the Striker Predator suit from SDI. Worn the Striker suit in some cold windy,days in the last month and it's excellent. The vents on the coat and the inseam adjustment are both great features. Pockets are all fleeced and zip shut. Snap off towels on the legs are nice. The frabill suit will now be my spring walleye get up. Nice suit for the $. Not very warm and no bells and whistles.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

I stick by my statement. A floating suit may be nice to own but common sense is the best investment...


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

6Speed said:


> I stick by my statement. A floating suit may be nice to own but common sense is the best investment...


I agree 6speed, but sadly some people lack that. Never know when you could find a huge spearing hole someone didn't mark.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

6Speed said:


> I stick by my statement. A floating suit may be nice to own but common sense is the best investment...


I agree, but why not swing the odds in your favor a little more


----------



## agbuckhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

Clam ice armor has a float suit out this year called the "lift" only place I've seen it for sale is on there website and ebay. Check it out here;
http://clamoutdoors.com/ice_fishing/ia-lift-suit.html


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

6Speed said:


> I stick by my statement. A floating suit may be nice to own but common sense is the best investment...


I took a swim Nov. 2012, by losing my balance Sixx - I have vertigo issues, I also have a AA suit. 
Common sense is VERY uncommon.
_*Never *_say never - cuz you never know for sure. 
If you EVER have the misfortune to step in a previously enjoyed spearing hole - or where a spring or high current area is, you will remember me while the _boys _are up in your THROAT! :lol:


----------



## Gastro399 (Apr 5, 2009)

I have the artic amour and cabalas snow suit they bither are good the artic armor is very warm, well cushioned in the knees and butt, plenty of pockets, and floats. but the suit is a little;e pricy if u can get it for less than 250 that would be a good deal. The cabalas snow suit is good it is one piece very light and warm and easy to move around with. If u can get a ice amour suit for below 200 that also would be good. all the suits are good u cant go wrong get the one with the best price...


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm done with this crazy thread. It was a "what kind of clothes should I buy" thread I replied to and not a "do it like I do or you will die thread? This reminds me of the Weather Channel vs. Direct TV crap that's blowing up my emails. Do what you want boys. I'll personally die of liver disease, have a heart attack or die in a wreck before I die fishing on ice. 

Later. I've got fish to catch....


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

HE Gone...


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

bobberbill said:


> HE Gone...


...and so is your grasp of the English language....


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

6Speed said:


> I'm done with this crazy thread........
> 
> Later. I've got fish to catch....



 I though U wuZ g0NE??


Well, cuz you never know for sure.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Funny big boy... have a nice time Robert.


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

bobberbill said:


> HE Gone...


Haha

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

6Speed said:


> Funny big boy... have a nice time Robert.


You too buddy...

Hope I can squirm out of work this W/E....
Be safe!


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

I am so out of fashion in my 30 dollar camo orange closeout set Ive been wearing going on 8 years,guess I'll never make the cover of GQ, hope the fish don't find out


----------



## kgalla02 (Aug 5, 2012)

Found this in another thread. The guy appears to be wearing the Frabill Grey Suit .... just sayin', it might increase your chances, eh?


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Big thumbs up for D&R Sports in Kzoo. I found a 100$ gift certificate from 1999 in a Christmas card from D&R. I've been doing a lot of research and decided to get a Striker Climate coat and bibs. Not only did they honor the gift, they had 10% off on all Striker gear. Thanks guys!!


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

scooter_trasher said:


> I am so out of fashion in my 30 dollar camo orange closeout set Ive been wearing going on 8 years,guess I'll never make the cover of GQ, hope the fish don't find out


I catch so many more fish now with my new suit. It's crazy. Good thing because that's the only reason I bought it! :lol::yikes:


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Striker Climate

The suit floats and breathes well for a suit that has floatation. You can zip out the liners so you can adjust the suit to the weather you are going out in. The liner jacket is wind and water proof on it's own so you can wear it all by its self if you. The striker suits have the best fit and finish of all of the floatation suits out there IMO.


----------



## Backwoods01 (Aug 15, 2007)

I don't know where u are located but bens in marlette has a sale on the striker ice predator suits $109 ea for jacket and bibs. Best deal I have found so far. I just bought one an the suit is built real well it looks like.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ready2fish (Apr 2, 2009)

Do any of you guys that have Striker Ice suites ever fish for any period of time fishing while on your knees and don't get wet knees ?


----------



## southernpride (Jan 24, 2008)

ended up with the gray/black frabill suit. got it for 175.00 on amazon


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

ready2fish said:


> Do any of you guys that have Striker Ice suites ever fish for any period of time fishing while on your knees and don't get wet knees ?


They are insulated very well. Snow barely even sticks to them. That was one of my concerns before I bought them, but not concerned at all anymore.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

ready2fish said:


> Do any of you guys that have Striker Ice suites ever fish for any period of time fishing while on your knees and don't get wet knees ?


I have never had a problem with my suit.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Twodogs84 (Aug 23, 2010)

never get wet knee's when im in my striker hardwater bibs. love the striker suits and franks has them on sale right now.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

cscott711 said:


> They are insulated very well. Snow barely even sticks to them. That was one of my concerns before I bought them, but not concerned at all anymore.


How are they for kneeling in water and slush??


----------



## ready2fish (Apr 2, 2009)

raisinrat said:


> I have never had a problem with my suit.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I bought a hardwater suit this year and i always fish on my knees and mine seem to soak up water over time.

Now for the people that say theres don't leak i wondering how long you're actually kneeling on the ice, im good if im only doing this every once in a while.

I also have a arctic armour suit (green/black) and I been in lots water and slush and never had issues until i started wearing out the fabric on my knees 

I recently sent back my bibs to striker so they can find out what's wrong, so far there customer service is good just need to wait and see if they come back leak proof .

Maybe the problem is mine were made in China


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

*WOW.*
Callin it on the carpet R2f.... :lol:
I'm on season 4 with my AA (NOT made in china either!) and if I stay down in the water for a while I might get a little damp, but I think most suits tend to break down when you whup on 'em as hard as I use my gear.....
I'm not a salesman, so therefor I can be quite honest with a clear conscience OR not.
BUT a new suit??


----------



## Tcfishman (Feb 8, 2011)

I wore the green Arctic Armor suit for the past three years. I am 6ft tall and around 170lbs. I ended up with the small coat and med bibs. Overall- this product is VERY warm, if you don't like using a shanty, this is ideal. The main thing that bothered me was the Velcro they used seemed "cheap" compared to what I have now , the black Frabill suit, the pockets ripped on the bibs and the crotch tore out. They were to baggy for me. Even the small coat in waist area, had to be at least 40". The elastic on the bibs wore out quick and the bibs were also way to baggy. Never had to test the floating ability but I've heard it works. For $379 I'd say it's a average but at the time. I'm sure they are less expensive now.
The Frabill black suit:
Just bought new for this season online for $290. The quality on material, and Velcro is top notch. What I liked most instantly is that this suit fit formally to my body size. I bought a medium suit, it fits nice and snug. I only ever wear one layer of under armor or similar type material under these suits. 
Maybe this helps. Good luck everyone!


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

kgalla02 said:


> Found this in another thread. The guy appears to be wearing the Frabill Grey Suit .... just sayin', it might increase your chances, eh?


This ones bigger, notice the suit and no guide service


----------



## kgalla02 (Aug 5, 2012)

scooter_trasher said:


> This ones bigger, notice the suit and no guide service




Yeah, that guy doesn't need a suit, I believe he lives on that pond, :lol:.


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Anyone know what the striker jackets cost?


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

sfw1960 said:


> How are they for kneeling in water and slush??


Fan-freakin-tastic! :lol:


----------



## Philhb42 (Jan 25, 2010)

I just bought suit and bibs from franks $134.99 each


----------



## ready2fish (Apr 2, 2009)

sfw1960 said:


> *WOW.*
> Callin it on the carpet R2f.... :lol:
> I'm on season 4 with my AA (NOT made in china either!) and if I stay down in the water for a while I might get a little damp, but I think most suits tend to break down when you whup on 'em as hard as I use my gear.....
> I'm not a salesman, so therefor I can be quite honest with a clear conscience OR not.
> BUT a new suit??


Nope, Not calling anyone out just a little frustrated, I read many good things about there customer service and i know they will take care of me.


One thing i always remember no matter what you buy there are always going to be issues, nothing perfect.

Anyone looking to buy a new ice fishing suit defiantly look at Striker


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Wore my new Striker Hardwater bibs yesterday for the 1st time. Chopped ice for home made ice cream. Outside for a couple hours messin around. Had to open them up a little so it didn't get swampy in there!! Haven't used the Climate coat yet. Maybe today..


----------



## kmfish (Nov 17, 2011)

My suit floats I was on 18 inch of ice fresh snow step in a spear hole you could not see it was not marked glad I had floating suit on thought I was on (safe ice) but no ice is 100 present safe


----------



## MontcalmCounty (Apr 1, 2013)

kmfish said:


> My suit floats I was on 18 inch of ice fresh snow step in a spear hole you could not see it was not marked glad I had floating suit on thought I was on (safe ice) but no ice is 100 present safe


That's scary! People who don't mark spear holes just give the rest bad names.


----------

